# Quick update on Obi



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Last night we had our first proper cuddle since he came home - no more yelping  

Today he got up for breakfast at 7am and then went back to bed until about 1pm!  This afternoon he came out to find me in the garden and dropped a ball at my feet. I threw it and he ran after it - I was amazed - my Obi is back! :whoo: He seems to get tired really easily and has been flaked out pretty much ever since. 

Very, very happy with his progress, certainly better than what I was expecting! 

Clare & Obi
x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Thats wonderful news, so glad he is getting back to normal x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! OBI!!! you are gonna make me cry again!!! 
I am so HAPPY OMG!!! I AM BURSTING! welcome back you little Jedi warrior!! 

YAY!!!!!! so happy for you all! congratulations!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ah bless him! He loves his ball chasing. He must be feeling heaps better. What fantastic news!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely to hear Clare. I guess its like a human recovering from a major illness. Lots of sleep required whilst the body heals itself.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I am so pleased; dropping the ball at your feet must be one of the moments you will treasure. Big hugs from me and licks from Iz xxxxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Clare I'm so happy for you - he is one special little dog


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

caradunne said:


> I am so pleased; dropping the ball at your feet must be one of the moments you will treasure. Big hugs from me and licks from Iz xxxxx


Most definitely! It's like having all those puppy firsts all over again. Can't believe he was so poorly this time last week. I am so proud of him roud:

Clare
x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Very happy to hear!  Well done Obi, best wishes


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Clare that's great news. 
You keep working on that recovery Obi XXX


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Soooo pleased for you Clare. J xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww great news- every day a little bit better than the day before


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great news Clare, nice to see the real Obi is still there!!!! He must be feeling so much better.....................cockerpoo cuddles too! He is such a BIG little dog


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Wonderful news, here's to a steady recovery Obi. Get well and strong xx


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Fantastic progress! I'm really pleased for you. xx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's brilliant! What a relief! Have fun with him. x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh no. Sitting on the train & have tears in my eyes. I must not cry. I must not cry...

Clare I can't believe how well he's doing. He's responding so quickly to treatment and it's all down to you... Totally brilliant .

Harri x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwww congratulations Clare! It's ur hard work and care that's getting him there, well done. I don't know what I'd do if that happened to wee maggie. U have done an amazing job. Obi is a lucky boy having such an attentive mummy! Emma x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

What wonderful news!  Hurrah!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That is fabulous news, well done Obi! xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah so happy for you and lil Obi! xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

So happy for you Clare

Turi x


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

That's wonderful news!! If he did that I wouldn't worry one little bit about the amount of time asleep...just how he is when he's awake. That must have been a very emotional cuddle for you, and Obi has, no doubt, missed them as much as you. So glad the little fella is making such amazing progress xx :twothumbs: xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Damp face again :cry2:
What lovely news, what an amazing wee pup Obi is. :hug:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

That's lovely to hear, thanks for the update Clare, hope his recovery continues in leaps and bounds.

I'm sure he will be an even more special little dog to you than he was before. 

Sue x


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Wonderful news wishing Obi a speedy recovery


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Well done Obi and Clare! Amazingly speedy progress, so relieved for you both. xx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great news Clare.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah thats a lovely post - thanks Clare and welcome back Obi xxxxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

How is Obi today Clare?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Obi has stolen everyones hearts, fabulous news x x x x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Excellent news Clare..and what a little fighter Obi is, sooo pleased for you both
Jeannette


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

oh, how wonderful! So, so happy for you, that Obi is feeling better, that he wants to play 
thank you for the update xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

embee said:


> How is Obi today Clare?


Another good day, not so much sleeping today . He had a supervised play with the kids in garden after school today and it was a joy to watch. I'm supposed to keep him rested but it's quite hard as he just wants to play, he's obviously feeling good. Have to say I'm really pleased that he's not showing any signs at all of depression or aggression side affects, just the insatiable hunger and thirst!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clare it is all sounding great .. heading in the right direction ... he is bouncing back quicker than expected .... we are all so thrilled ..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

GO OBI GO OBI!!! woo hooo!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Clare it is all sounding great .. heading in the right direction ... he is bouncing back quicker than expected .... we are all so thrilled ..


I have to say I'm stunned at how effective the Prednisone and Imuran are working. I have come to realise that the most difficult part of his recovery will actually be weaning him off them without relapsing. I can't wait to go out walking again!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow they give dogs Prednisone! wow I have been on Prednisone before. 

you will be out walking soon!! 

Hugs to you guys!


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Hi Clare, I am so pleased for you that Obi is doing well. Maisie sends :love-eyes: to Obi


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Wow they give dogs Prednisone! wow I have been on Prednisone before.
> 
> you will be out walking soon!!
> 
> Hugs to you guys!


Really, did you find it worked fast then?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah! for a tottaly different reason tho, it was for Asthma/Pneumonia and within I would say 3 days there was a huge improvement...and they do the same thing with humans with weaning you off of them....start with a huge dose and slowly back it off untill none left.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> yeah! for a tottaly different reason tho, it was for Asthma/Pneumonia and within I would say 3 days there was a huge improvement...and they do the same thing with humans with weaning you off of them....start with a huge dose and slowly back it off untill none left.


Glad they helped you so much too!


----------

